# Neuer MTB Marathon in Wörgl (Tirol)



## flux (18. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde Euch alle gern einladen zum neuen Bike Marathon in Wörgl/Tirol, gleich hinter der Grenze Bayern/Tirol!
(10.05.14)

Es stehen 3 Strecken zur Auswahl: 85km/1900hm, 45km/1060hm oder 35km/400hm.

Das Ganze findet im Zuge des Wörgler Bike Festivals "eldoRADo" statt, das über 3 Tage hinweg (FR-SO) gefeiert wird. 
Es gibt alle möglichen Rahmenprogramme und insgesamt 4 Mountainbike-Rennen!

Alle Infos gibts unter: http://www.eldorado-woergl.at/bike-rennen/mtb-marathon/

Ich hoffe es finden ein paar von Euch den Weg zu uns 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Glitscher (18. April 2015)

Hättest das nicht mal eher schreiben können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flux (18. April 2015)

Warum meinst Du? Hast schon was vor? Dann absagen und nach Wörgl kommen 

Wir versuchen halt so gut es geht den Termin bekannt zu machen. Und auf das Forum hier bin leider erst jetzt gekommen. 
In den Terminen stehts schon ne Weile....


----------



## Glitscher (19. April 2015)

Jo, hab schon was anderes "gebucht". Nächstes Jahr dann vlt. Da hab ich´s dann aufm Schirm.


----------



## flux (19. April 2015)

Gerne!
Wir haben zwar heuer Premiere mit dem Marathon, aber die nächsten Jahre noch viel vor ;-)
Grüße,
Stefan / Flux


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (19. April 2015)

Schade, ebenfalls zu spät!
Gleicher Termin wie Auerberg Marathon Kaufbeuren und dort schon gemeldet...


----------



## flux (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ja schade. 
Könnt Euch ja den Termin schon mal für 2015 vormerken .


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. April 2015)

ist echt blöd mit der Terminüberschneidung, aber Kaufbeuren ist einfach für viele Leute hier im Bayerischen gesetzt. Nettes, familiäres Rennen mit sehr humaner Startzeit (traumhaft). So viele Rennen gibt es ja hier bei uns in der Region nicht, gerade im Frühling. Von daher schade, wenn zwei am gleichen Termin angesetzt sind.


----------



## 82statt96 (22. April 2015)

Hallo Flux,

klingt ja interessant...... kannst Du uns die Strecke kurz beschreiben? Die Beschreibung und auch die Karte auf der Homepage habe ich gesehen, wüsste aber gern etwas mehr über die Wegbeschaffenheit... also viel Asphalt, wie viel Schotter, eventuell vorhandene Singletrails.....


----------



## flux (22. April 2015)

Servus zusammen,
ja das mit dem Auerberg ist nicht ideal. Kenne den Marathon sehr gut, bin in KF geboren und das war damals mein erstes Bike Rennen überhaupt 

Müssen wir vielleicht nächstes Jahr berücksichtigen, kläre ich mit dem Veranstalter.

Zur Strecke:
Wir haben zur Premiere bewusst Strecken gewählt, die technisch für jeden zu schaffen sind. D.h. hauptsächlich Forst- bzw. Radwege und Asphalt. 
(Am Streckenkonzept werden wir aber sicher die nächsten Jahre noch schrauben. Für 2016 haben wir schon so einige Ideen....)

Also Singletrail-Orgien gibts 2015 aber keine. Es ist eine Mischung aus knackigen, anspruchsvollen Anstiegen (je nach Streckenwahl) und schnellen Downhills und auch (grade Kurz-/Mitteldistanz) schnellen flachen Abschnitten...

Grüße,
Flux


----------



## 82statt96 (23. April 2015)

Hallo Flux,

danke für die Beschreibung. Freue mich dass sich in Tirol marathonmäßig wieder ertwas tut. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flux (23. April 2015)

Es läuft übrigens das ganze Wochenende ein super Rad-Programm!
FR Abend Möslalm-Race, ein "gemütlicher" Hillclimb.
SA Kinderrennen und abends das spannende "Garage Race" über zwei Parkdeck-Etagen im Kriterium-Modus, ein Rennen für RR und eines für MTB.
SO dann als Abschluß der Marathon.


----------



## flux (5. Mai 2015)

Auf gehts !!
Endspurt für die Anmeldungen zu den einzelnen Rennen! Gg. Mitte der Woche werden bereits die ersten Online-Meldeformulare geschlossen...

Nachmelden geht auch vor Ort, wird aber naturgemäß etwas teurer ;-)

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## manuel e. (7. Mai 2015)

Hy!!!
Schaut doch mal, ob ihr nicht eine Woche vor oder nach dem Pfrontener Marathon einen Termin für´s nähste Jahr findet. Dann lonht sich auch die Anreise von weiter weg wie z.B. bei mir.

Grüsse aus dem Harz sendet Manuel.


----------



## flux (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Manuel,
ich fürchte da muss ich Dich erst mal enttäuschen. Ich glaube nicht dass wir den Termin so weit nach hinten verschieben können.
Aber wer weiß, die Nachbesprechungen kommen ja erst noch....
Wichtig aus meiner Sicht ist z.b. dass wir nicht mit Auerberg kollidieren...
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## flux (13. Mai 2015)

Ganz vergessen: Solltet Ihr als Teilnehmer Anregungen haben immer her damit!


----------



## 82statt96 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Flux,

als Teilnehmer auf der langen Strecke möchte ich erstmals "Danke" sagen. Ich habe bei Euch einfach das Gefühl bekommen, dass Ihr Euch sehr bemüht habt, mit viel Herz was neues auf die Beine zu stellen.

Zur Strecke: für ein Marathon am Anfang der Saison m.M.n. gerade richtig, nicht zu schwer, aber auch nicht zu leicht. Das letzte Stück der ersten Steigung, rauf zur (glaube ich) Holzalm habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in so guter Erinnerung, natürlich auch deshalb, weil es eben sausteil und zum schieben und tragen war, zumindest für mich, ganz am Ende wohl für alle, und noch dazu nass und tief war.  

Dafür hat mir die letzte Abfahrt umso mehr Spaß gemacht, vor allem in dem Moment, an dem ich eine Gruppe E-Biker stehen gelassen habe...

Zuletzt möchte ich anmerken, dass auch ich mich - allerdings nur kurz - verfahren habe, weil am Ende der ersten Abfahrt ein Schild gefehlt hat (es war nur das Schild für die "B" Strecke da, ich war aber auf "A" unterwegs und bin deshalb falsch abgebogen). War aber kein großes Problem, war sowieso ganz hinten unterwegs, und der Besenwagen hat mich schnell wieder am richtigen Weg gebracht.....

Habe in Euer E-Mail gelesen, dass - wieder einmal - jemand versucht hat, Eure Veranstaltung zu sabotieren, indem Schilder entwendet oder gedreht wurden. Ich weiss nicht, ob mein kleines Problem damit zu tun hat. Ist letzten Endes auch egal, bei meinem Ergebnis. Ich hoffe nur, dass diese idioten es nicht schaffen werden, Euch zu entmutigen, habe schón einmal erlebt, wie eine neue Veranstaltung - Patscherkofelmarathon - eben so im Keime erstickt wurde.

Alles in einem eine gelungene Premiere, auch die Idee mit dem Kaiserschmarrn im Ziel war einfach nur genial.... wie gut kann so eine Mehlspeise nur schmecken, nach getaner Arbeit.....

Liebe Grüße und hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (16. Mai 2015)

Also wenn es nächstes Jahr auch wieder Kaiserschmarrn im Ziel gibt, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## flux (19. Mai 2015)

Danke für das insgesamt positive Feedback! Wir haben mit begrenzten Mitteln und Helfern versucht unser bestes zu geben. 
Natürlich werden wir versuchen die Veranstaltung weiter wachsen zu lassen!
Beim Patscherkofel-Desaster war ich leider oder zum Glück auch dabei. Leider hat man als Mountainbiker nicht nur Freunde.... 
Aber davon lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen ;-)

Kaiserschmarrn kommt also wohl ganz oben auf die Wunschliste für 2016


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (26. Mai 2016)

Gibt's irgendwo ein Höhenprofil oder GPS Daten der Langstrecke?
Auf der Homepage des Veranstalters steht nur Infos folgen... 
3 Tage vorm Rennen wäre das schon mal interessant zu wissen;-)


----------



## 82statt96 (27. Mai 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo ein Höhenprofil oder GPS Daten der Langstrecke?
> Auf der Homepage des Veranstalters steht nur Infos folgen...
> 3 Tage vorm Rennen wäre das schon mal interessant zu wissen;-)



Hallo Steppenwolf, 

ich weiß nicht ob Du es nicht schon gesehen hast, aber wenn Du weiter nach unten scrollst findest Du die Strecke samt Höhenprofil, ich glaube auch samt GPS-Daten


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (27. Mai 2016)

Danke!
Entweder ich war blind oder es ist wirklich neu. Ich fürchte ersteres...


----------



## 82statt96 (27. Mai 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Entweder ich war blind oder es ist wirklich neu. Ich fürchte ersteres...



Kein Problem, 
hab ich am Anfang auch nicht gefunden... dann bis Sonntag und uns allen viel Spaß!


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Mai 2016)

Und, wir war es? Strecke? Sonst?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Mai 2016)

Ich bin zum ersten Mal in Wörgl gefahren. Strecke war okay bzw. besser als erwartet, aber das ist auch immer subjektiv. 
Start 5km neutralisiert (also wie immer Vollgas), dann ein langer Anstieg mit ca. 1000hm, davon fast die Hälfte Asphalt. Die Abfahrt auch noch unspektakulär auf Schotter/Forstwegen. Danach immer mal wieder schnelle Flachstücke, die zwar auch Spaß gemacht haben, aber bei einem MTB Rennen nicht unbedingt sein müssten. Teilweise öffentliche gut befahrene Straßen, Radwege. Dazwischen aber auch wieder kurze knackige Anstiege, eine Spitzkehren Abfahrt, die schon anspruchsvoll war. Vor dem letzten Anstieg noch kurzes Trailstück mit Bachdurchfahrt oder links dran vorbei, wenn man´s rechtzeitig gesehen hat. Am Ende 500hm bergauf, die ersten 200 knackig, Serpentinen, ähnlich wie der Sommerweg zum Wallberg hoch, danach so 10 - 12%. Die Abfahrt am Ende dann top! Schmale Wege am Hang, zwei kurze Pflicht Schiebestücke, das war richtig Biken.
Für mich war´s der erste richtige Test bzgl. Stages und Pacing im Rennen, und natürlich ein gutes Training.
Organisation war meines Erachtens auch sehr gut. Alle sehr bemüht, Helfer super motiviert, perfekt ausgeschildert bzw. mit Streckenposten.
Hat Spaß gemacht und kann ich mir durchaus nochmal vorstellen, das sonnige Wetter hat auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen.
Aber wie gesagt, meine subjektiven Eindrücke!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Mai 2016)

Nachtrag: es gab keinen Kaiserschmarrn im Ziel, ich fühle mich betrogen;-)


----------



## 82statt96 (30. Mai 2016)

Ja tatsächlich.... quäle mich bis ins Ziel und dann? Keinen Kaiserschmarrn weit und breit.... 

Scherz beiseite: auch heuer eine aus meiner Sicht durchaus gelungene Veranstaltung. Die im Vergleich zum Vorjahr geänderte Strecke hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen, einzig der Teilabschnitt beim Reintaler See und danach (teilweise auf der Landesstraße) hätte ich gerne anders gehabt. Die letzte Abfahrt hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, ein sehr schöner Waldtrail, bis auf die zwei - zu recht - obligatorischen und überwachten Schiebestrecken sehr flüssig und spaßig zu fahren.	  

Beschilderung, Bodenmarkierungen und Streckenposten so wie man sie braucht, wenn man so wie meine Wenigkeit hinten mehr oder weniger alleine herumkrebst. Freundliche und engagierte Freiwillige an den Labestationen. Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2016)

Hört sich ja gut an. Gerade nachdem Tegernsee ja nun mit Enduro-Kriteriums-Konzept für so manchen rausgefallen ist. Wenn der Termin so nächstes Jahr bleibt gibt es keine Überschneidung mit den Pfingsferien. Dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (30. Mai 2016)

Termin steht schon fest, letztes Wochenende im Mai! 
Flyer lagen im Startpaket.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2016)

Perfekt!


----------



## <MM> (30. Mai 2016)

Nette Schilderung, Steppenwolf39! Den Asfaltanteil wollte man natürlich von Anfang an so gering wie möglich halten; wie überall, werden die Wünsche der MTB-Szene halt zurechtgestutzt durch die Macht der Grundeigentümer, so auch im Unterinntal. Die Strecke stellt somit einen Kompromiß dar. Nachdem heuer aber so ein erfreulicher Zuspruch vonseiten der Teilnehmer zu verzeichnen war, könnt dies nächstes Jahr vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Ländereigroßfürsten  dazu bewegen, seinen Standpunkt nochmals zu überdenken. : )

Von der Langstrecke gibt's ein Video mit 40 sec Zusammenfassung vorab; danach folgen längere Impressionen für jene, die den Tag ausführlicher Revue passieren lassen möchten:


----------



## <MM> (22. Mai 2017)

Gestern ging der Marathon zum dritten Mal über die Bühne. Wer sich die etwas geänderte Strecke anschauen möchte, kann sich hier einen Eindruck davon verschaffen:






Vielleicht entdeckt sich ja auch der eine oder andere im Trubel des Geschehens.


----------



## flux (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke wiederholt an MM für die tollen Videos! Immer sehr sehenswert!

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Teilnehmer: Wie hat Euch der eldoRADo-Marathon 2017 gefallen? Strecke, Verpflegung, Stimmung, Wetter, Starterpaket, etc. etc. 
Alles was Euch einfällt!

Wir vom eldoRADo Biketeam sind für jegliches Feedback und konstruktive Kritik dankbar!

Freue mich schon auf Eure Rückmeldungen!

Grüße,
Stefan


----------

